# Kahl X Sharp?



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Kahl x Sharp = normal visuals, but double het for kahl and sharp. Is this correct? However, breeding these normal but double het animals together, must produce some other form of albino? Why do people say that sharp strains shouldn't be bred to kahl starins? Is it because people don't want others to know how they plan on producing a new strain?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

In theory you'll get Sharp and Khal albinos from the double-het breeding. Although you may not know which is which. I bet you'd also get some normals - het for one or other or both...

The two albino genes are at different locations on the DNA strand - you'll never get them to match up however hard you try. You can bet some breeder out there has tried this before though!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

basically due to the fact that they are 2 differant genetic mutations there is a higher chance of the young being mutated in a way that you dont want them to. e.g i believe a lack of eyes is a common problem relative to normal breedings

Alex


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Breeding a pair of double het Sharp and Kahl albinos would theoretically produce 1/16 genetically normal babies; 8/16 normal-looking babies that could be het Sharp, het Kahl, or both; 3/16 Sharp albinos that might or might not be het Kahl albino, 3/16 Kahl albinos that might or might not be het Sharp albino, and 1/16 both Sharp and Kahl albino.

As far as I know, nobody has done this yet. It may be difficult to distinguish the two albinos reliably. Which means the breeding is a lot of work for doubtful economic gain.

If one albino is worth more than the other, the seller wants to be able to identify which albino is which.

If a buyer is looking to pair up a albino of a known strain, he wants that strain rather than taking a chance on an unknown.

And there is a chance that combining the two albinos in one snake might make a snake that is less vigorous than an albino of either strain.

I expect somebody will do this either accidentally or on purpose eventually. But it is more likely to be a hobbyist than a major breeder, in my opinion.


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

The two different strains are genetically incompatable with each other: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

rock-steady said:


> The two different strains are genetically incompatable with each other: victory:


This is true. However, that does not mean that the two mutants cannot be combined in the same boa. Kahl albino and anerythristic are also genetically incompatible with each other. When Kahl albino and anerythristic are combined in one boa, it is called a snow boa. The mutant genes causing Kahl albino and Sharp albino can be combined in one snake in the same way Kahl albino and anerythristic have been. Though the Kahl albino, Sharp albino combination is not likely to be obviously different from either of the parental strains of albino.


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry i was under the impression that with them being incompatable that they would just produce normal albino i.e one or the other.: victory:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

that is correct, what is being suggested is by combining the two you'll get something else.

I beleive it's been tried, confusing double het young, poss double et young then the risk of mis picking/mis selling the different strains of albino babies.


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

normal x sharp = 100% het sharp, cross back to sharp = 50% sharp 50% het sharp

normal x kahl = 100% het kahl, cross back to kahl = 50% kahl 50% het kahl

assume a modest 16 per litter for easy calculations
if you have a visual kahl and a visual sharp, breeding as above will give you 8 kahl and 8 sharp on average, with the rest being 100% hets
whereas breeding them together and then those offspring together you'll get 3 kahl, 3 sharp and maybe 1 kahl + sharp, and there's no guarantee that you'll be able to tell which is which, so you'd have to breed them all back to the parent double hets to find out, or grow them on etc etc. and all the normals would be possible double hets, which it's hard to sell for more than just normals.

it sounds like a really interesting project that I'd consider if I was made of money and space, but sadly I have neither in abundance heh


longwinded way of saying what paulh said above I guess


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

sharp strain albinos are genetically in compatable with kahl strain albino, which is why it is better to know which animal you have in your collection. Many people regard sharps animals as being better but im not sure.


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

if you breed kahl strain albino to sharp strain albino then you get a normal looking baby double het for both traits (The albino gene is never expressed visually). Sharp strain albinos (started 1996) are regarded as being better because they retaint their markings and the colour right through to adulthood. They are more saught after than the kahl strain albino.


----------

